# Why can I not put Win10 on this PC?



## Mark53 (Nov 5, 2010)

Why can I Not put Win10 on this PC?
When I tried to update from Win7 to Win10, it said:
_This PC can't be upgraded to Windows 10.
Your PC isn't supported yet on this version of Windows 10. No action is 
needed. Windows Update will offer this version of Windows 10 automatically once the issue has been resolved._

Clicking on a link, the further information said:
_You may see a "What needs your attention" message when you try to update to the latest version of Windows 10 and your PC notices a compatibility issue with a driver, hardware, app, feature, or privacy setting. These issues can lead to an unexpected experience, so the update will not be offered at this time. Here are the most common messages and what you can do to fix them.
If you see a "No action is needed" message
This is intentional, and you don't need to do anything at this time.
We recommend that you stay on the current version of Windows 10.
If the issue can be resolved, Windows Update will automatically offer the latest version of Windows 10 to you._

I had put the Win10 Installer onto a USB Flashdisk, from:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10/?
ranMID=24542&ranEAID=kXQk6*ivFEQ&ranSiteID=kXQk6.ivFEQ-
qrP7JkTJNGUxRiEH75G5ww&epi=kXQk6.ivFEQ-
qrP7JkTJNGUxRiEH75G5ww&irgwc=1&OCID=AID2000142_aff_7593_1243925&tduid=
(ir__ujit26bqukkfrmaikk0sohzixv2xjt0xar3g39dx00)(7593)(1243925)
(kXQk6.ivFEQ-qrP7JkTJNGUxRiEH75G5ww)()
&irclickid=_ujit26bqukkfrmaikk0sohzixv2xjt0xar3g39dx00

I had disabled all anti-virus things, and disconnected all external drives.

The existing PC is:
Win7 Home Premium, SP1, 64-bit, installed November 2013.
3.20 gigahertz Intel Core i5-3470
Plenty of available hard drive space, and 8 GB memory.

The only doubt that I have is the Graphics card.
Belarc Advisor says the PC now has:
Intel(R) HD Graphics [Display adapter]
Generic Non-PnP Monitor
while Microsoft says, for Win10, it needs:
DirectX 9 or later with WDDM 1.0 driver
How can I tell if the existing Graphics card is sufficient?

OR, what else could be the problem?

Thanks, people.
Mark53


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Update the Graphics driver and also run Windows Update. To get the current version of Windows, your Windows (7?) should be up to date.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

The intel hd graphics driver is the onboard graphics display. 

you can get a graphics card and install yourself prices vary depending on your budget. 

it should then install i'm using ASUS Radeon R7 240 works good on windows 10.

but depends if you want to playing games 4k media through the pc then you would have to pay more.


----------



## Mark53 (Nov 5, 2010)

THANKS for the replies, people.
I forgot to mention: I had done all the Windows Updates that could be done. The only one that would not install was Optional, called 
_Intel Corporation - Graphics Adapter WDDM1.0, Graphics Adapter WDDM1.1, Graphics Adapter WDDM1.2, Graphics Adapter WDDM1.3 - Intel(R) HD Graphics - Download size: 92.1 MB_
IT could not be installed because of error 80070103, which means that it was trying to install a driver that is Older than the driver that is already installed. Sounds weird. SO, is the only solution to ignore the onboard graphics, and install some graphics Card?
Many Thanks.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

You could perform a clean install instead and use your Windows 7 key when asked for.


----------



## Mark53 (Nov 5, 2010)

CRAP ! I Thought I solved the problem: In Device Manager, I rolled back the driver to something older, then ran Windows Update again. It DID the driver update. Restarted the PC. Ran Win Update again: it found no updates needed. So I thought all was good. Ran the Win 10 Install again: SAME PROBLEM ! *** ?

Stancestans, what do you mean by a "clean" install? Where would I get that from?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Mark53 said:


> CRAP ! I Thought I solved the problem: In Device Manager, I rolled back the driver to something older, then ran Windows Update again. It DID the driver update. Restarted the PC. Ran Win Update again: it found no updates needed. So I thought all was good. Ran the Win 10 Install again: SAME PROBLEM ! *** ?
> 
> Stancestans, what do you mean by a "clean" install? Where would I get that from?


A clean install means you boot from Windows 10 media (usb flash drive in your case), format/delete the partition on which Windows is currently installed and then install a fresh copy of Windows. What you're doing (starting Windows setup from a loaded Windows installation/desktop environment) is an in-place upgrade or direct upgrade. A clean install doesn't require any pre-installed drivers or updates. There's a catch though. A clean install involves deleting or formatting the Windows partition, which means all your files on that partition are lost, so before you embark on clean-installing Windows, you have to back up your data to a separate drive. Another catch is that your settings and installed programs are also lost, so you have to reinstall and reconfigure all of them. An in-place upgrade is convenient because your data, settings and programs (most of them) are not lost, but are migrated to the new Windows version, unless you specify not to keep them. A clean install doesn't offer to keep any of them. See this tutorial to learn more about clean-installing Windows 10.

Belarc Advisor will show your Windows 7 product key, so print it or write it down somewhere for reference later on. There may also be a COA sticker (Certificate of Authenticity) on your computer's case bearing the product key. If Belarc is not showing the product key, you can download and run ProduKey to retrieve your key.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Corday said:


> Update the Graphics driver


 What is the Make and Model # of your computer or Motherboard? 
Go to the Manufacturers Support/download Drivers site. Type in your Make and Model # and download the latest Intel Video driver for your model. Try Upgrading to 10 again. If this fails, then follow the instructions for doing a _Clean Install._


----------



## Alt_Elly (Nov 14, 2012)

I've seen this a couple of times...I haven't tested it enough to be 100% sure, but I think it's because I was using a 1903 installer. I pulled out an old 1803 and it installed - then I ran the 1903 update. The next one I did, I started with a 1809 installer and selected to let it look for updates during the upgrade...it completed and was running 1903 when it finished. Perhaps MS isn't allowing a jump directly from Win 7 or 8 to 10/1903?


----------



## spudda (Oct 1, 2005)

Have seen this problem a couple of times with HP laptops, where an extracted driver folder had a file that was causing Windows 10 to believe the system was not compatible.
From memory it was in C:\Some folder.
Don't think it was C:\SWSETUP, but was something similar.
It wasn't even because the "driver" was installed, it was just because it was on the file system.
Deleted the offending file and Windows 10 installed okay.
Sorry I can't remember the exact file.


----------



## eladb (Dec 22, 2008)

Guys, for what it's worth, my Samsung laptop with Intel Core i7 processor, 4GB ram etc would not update to Win10. It failed continually.
Then Mr Google revealed that the mini-pci WiFi/Bluetooth Combo adapter on these laptops was incompatible with Win10. I bought a Dell DW1703 WiFi/Bluetooth Combo adapter and all good. Win10 installed then correctly updated the driver for this adapter.
So it would seem that sometimes certain ancillary devices can block Win10 from installing.
It's worth unplugging whatever is not essential and try installing again.
Hope this helps....


----------



## oldtreker (Aug 3, 2014)

When Microsoft was offering free upgrades to windows 10 they purposely waited for pc’s that would need a tweaking before allowing a download. My Dell had sound issues that were known. After about a month they notified me the issue was fixed. The upgrade worked perfectly and I had no issues.


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

The only time I have seen this problem is when a specific 64bit W10 install is used on a 32-bit comp... or the version is different.. though the different version (Pro v Home) normally goes on and then will not activate...
That does not appear to be the problem here though.. i5..


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I have seen this problem when a specific W10 install is used on a 32-bit comp.. or though the different version (Pro v Home)


 All computers are 64 bit now, as in the Chipset and Processor and have been for close to 20 years. 32 bit processors have _not_ been used for decades. People use 32 bit OS because they have less then 4GB of RAM installed. Installing 64 bit OS with a computer with less then 4GB of RAM makes it run extremely slow. Being this computer is running Windows _7 64 bit with 8 GB of RAM_, this would not be an issue. 
A Windows 10 ISO or install media has both versions of Windows included, (ie) Home and Pro on the same disc or media. The product key unlocks the version. 
There are different ISO's and media for 32 bit and 64 bit versions but would make no difference here.


----------

